# I segreti dell'acqua



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2010)

*I SEGRETI DELL'ACQUA *
Documentario relativo alle proprietà dell'acqua

*I*​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixonZkxEzXo

*II*​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVmtAYVySOQ

*III*​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRae2EHlNl4
* IV*​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rii-3fstT4

*V*​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfj7wAqLsp4

*VI*​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB0KG7RDlVc* VII*​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VM9yA_5GYc
* VIII*​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTKT3eyiMBw

*IX*​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLx4bgDevUg


:up:​


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Ottobre 2010)

Marì, dammi ascolto: cambia pusher........



:sorpreso::cooldue::confuso::ciao::cell::infelice:ensa::uhoh::no::dorme::bandiera::matto:


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Marì, dammi ascolto: cambia pusher........
> 
> 
> 
> :sorpreso::cooldue::confuso::ciao::cell::infelice:ensa::uhoh::no::dorme::bandiera::matto:




Non ti e' piaciuto? 


... ma che pusher e pusher :incazzato: ieri l'Acqua e' stato l'elemento predominante della giornata per me ... l'acqua/mare salato di Mariasole, qui che ha piovuto tutto il giorno e la notte  ... e', evidente che mi sono fatta prendere la mano , mannaggia!  ... comunque il documentario e' bello dddai   .



PS oggi altra giornata di melda ... e' lunedi ed il cielo e' coperto da nuvole minacciose :ar: .


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non ti e' piaciuto?
> 
> 
> ... ma che pusher e pusher :incazzato: ieri l'Acqua e' stato l'elemento predominante della giornata per me ... l'acqua/mare salato di Mariasole, qui che ha piovuto tutto il giorno e la notte  ... e', evidente che mi sono fatta prendere la mano , mannaggia!  ... comunque il documentario e' bello dddai   .
> ...


 
In realtà non ho avuto il tempo di guardare i filmati. Solo che bene o male so cosa aspettarmi, ed il leggere alcune didascalie delle immagini fisse me ne ha dato conferma. 
'Scia perdere, dai, abbiamo una certa età!


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> In realtà non ho avuto il tempo di guardare i filmati. Solo che bene o male so cosa aspettarmi, ed il leggere alcune didascalie delle immagini fisse me ne ha dato conferma.
> *'Scia perdere, dai, abbiamo una certa età!*



Lo "Spirito" non ha eta' :ira: ... e se qualcuno lo sente spento/vecchio vuol dire che e' morto dalla nascita ... pero', si puo' sempre contare/sperare in una ri-nascita  se vuole   .


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Ottobre 2010)

Senti, stai parlando con uno ragazzino era già da bambino, e non è mai cambiato, se non esteriormente, e nemmeno di tanto, dai.

......... ma leggere cose come "piante ed animali sofferenti sono guariti grazie all'acqua santa" va sinceramente troppo in là.
Quello non è "spirito giovane", è troppo "spirito" nella circolazione sanguigna


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, stai parlando con uno ragazzino era già da bambino, e non è mai cambiato, se non esteriormente, e nemmeno di tanto, dai.
> 
> ......... ma leggere cose come "piante ed animali sofferenti sono guariti grazie all'acqua santa" va sinceramente troppo in là.
> Quello non è "spirito giovane", è troppo "spirito" nella circolazione sanguigna


:up:


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, stai parlando con uno ragazzino era già da bambino, e non è mai cambiato, se non esteriormente, e nemmeno di tanto, dai.
> 
> ......... ma leggere cose come *"piante ed animali sofferenti sono guariti grazie all'acqua santa"* va sinceramente troppo in là.
> Quello non è "spirito giovane", è troppo *"spirito"* nella circolazione sanguigna



Allarga, amplia, non soffermarti su qualche cavillo  vai oltre ... 


A Napoli lo "spirito" equivale anche all'Alcol  e quest'anno ho messo sotto spirito 2KG di uva  ... se fai il bravo, quasiquasi 








Pero' deve riposare per quanche anno prima di poter essere gustato ... tu intanto fai il bravo bambino  ... non si sa Mai nella vita :cooldue:


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> :up:


ZITTA TU!





































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ZITTA TU!
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



     

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:




:angelo:​


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allarga, amplia, non soffermarti su qualche cavillo  vai oltre ...
> 
> 
> A Napoli lo "spirito" equivale anche all'Alcol  e quest'anno ho messo sotto spirito 2KG di uva  ... se fai il bravo, quasiquasi
> ...


Tu aspettati sorprese, e tieni da parte una buona scorta.
Non sottovalutare le risorse di Alce e Conte  (soprattutto del Conte, mi sa)


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tu aspettati sorprese, e tieni da parte una buona scorta.
> Non sottovalutare le risorse di Alce e Conte  (soprattutto del Conte, mi sa)


*
Tieni conto che i ragazzi sono ancora a questo punto, verdi:*









*Come ho gia' detto, bisogna aspettare, aver pazienza * :up:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allarga, amplia, non soffermarti su qualche cavillo  vai oltre ...
> 
> 
> A Napoli lo "spirito" equivale anche all'Alcol  e quest'anno ho messo sotto spirito 2KG di uva  ... se fai il bravo, quasiquasi
> ...


Io faccio la brava da adesso, giuro giuro..........le adoro ti prego, ti prego!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Ottobre 2010)

Copiato ...


----------

